# [A] Prophecy Azshara Pve



## zirus_bubbles (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo die Gilde Prophecy sucht neue Leute. Wir sind eine komplett Pve orientierter Haufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haben aber trotzdem nix gegen tote Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Momentan raiden wir SSC,TK und MH. Kara und Za wird nur noch nebensächlich gegangen. Unser haupt  Raidtage sind Mitwoch, Freitag und Sontag (Raidzeiten weiter unten)

*mom need*
 1x Shaddow Priest (ab ca. 800+ SpellDmG)
 1x Off Krieger (PvE Equip, T4+)
 1x Hexer (ab ca 1k Spell DMG)
 2x Heal Schami (ab ca 1.8k Heal)
 1 Heal Pala (ab ca 1.8 k Heal)

Es werden aber natürliche auch gerne andere Bewerbungen gesehn weil sich immer was ändern kann.

*Raidstatus*

Kara:    clear
Za:       clear
Gruul:   clear
Maggi:  clear
SSC:    5/6 (Vashj in Kürze: 27% zu letzt)
TK:       3/4
MH:       1/5


*was bieten wir dir?*

- fuktionierendes TS
- Gilden Forum und DKP Seite
- bestehndes DKP System
- ein Haufen nette und gute Leute


*was erwarten wir*

- fuktionierndes Headset
- Teamspeak 2 installiert
- full epic auf T4 Stand alles drüber zum eigenem Vorteil
- Erfahrung mit seinem Charakter (niemand ist Perfekt sollte aber das Streben danach haben)
- kritik fähig
- wipe fest wenns um neue Bosse geht


*Raidzeiten*

Mo:   19-22 Uhr (Kara/ZA)
Di:    19-22 Uhr (Kara/Za)
Mi:    19-23 Uhr (SSC/TK)
Do:   19-22 Uhr (Kara/Za)
Fr:    19-23 Uhr (SSC/TK)
Sa:   19-22 Uhr (Kara/Za)
So:   19.23 Uhr (SSC/TK)

Invite ist immer 15 min früher Pot und Bufffood Pflicht.


Wer interesse hat kann auf unserer Homepage unter "Karriere bei Prophecy" vorbei schauen.


----------



## zirus_bubbles (19. Mai 2008)

/update und push!


----------



## Riane (30. Mai 2008)

/Push!


----------



## zirus_bubbles (2. Juni 2008)

push update


----------

